
Responding to MacKenzie Bezos's One-Star Slapdown - rajbala
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-11-05/responding-to-mackenzie-bezoss-one-star-slapdown
======
frogpelt
His offer to correct any inaccurate claims is noble. I also applaud him for
actually responding to the claims and not just offering the boiler plate "I
stick by my story" response.

Though, I'm sure the Bezos are all done with giving this book any more
publicity at this point.

